# Classic bikes of the past...



## stevenb (2 Sep 2007)

Found this link...
Got some great old bikes on it.....scroll down the page, click on the link adn view the bikes.

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/All.htm


----------



## barq (3 Sep 2007)

That's a fascinating website. Thanks.


----------



## stevenb (3 Sep 2007)

Brings back the memories from when I first started getting into my mountian bikes around 1990.


----------



## laurence (3 Sep 2007)

no Oranges

L


----------



## stevenb (3 Sep 2007)

To be fair...they are all American bikes on that website. But there are still many classics......The Cannondale V frame suspension.....mental looking machines.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2007)

Shame they're all USA bikes, but I guess that's where they origiunated and where much of the lead has come from until recently at least.

I have an early British MTB, badged a n "FW Evans" it's made by Saracen from Reynolds 531 MTB tubing. It's an exact copy of the 1983 Stumpjumper and much of the componantry seemed a copy as well judging from the pictures.

Much is original, but drive-train, stem and bars have been replaced. It sports mudguards, a rack and a bsaket now and it's my commuting/pub/shopping hack.
Drive train needs replacing again soon...thinking of going fixed/ss and getting some sexy wheels as a retro urban street machine.
Ride is super stiff though...suspension seatpost required!


----------



## stevenb (4 Sep 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> Shame they're all USA bikes, but I guess that's where they origiunated and where much of the lead has come from until recently at least.
> 
> I have an early British MTB, badged a n "FW Evans" it's made by Saracen from Reynolds 531 MTB tubing. It's an exact copy of the 1983 Stumpjumper and much of the componantry seemed a copy as well judging from the pictures.
> 
> ...



Sounds great. Get a pic posted up if you can.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2007)

stevenb said:


> Sounds great. Get a pic posted up if you can.



Stevenb
That's a bit hi tech for me...but IF I can borrow my daughters digital camera I'll see what I can do...

An almost identical (but with original bars) is here, scroll-down to nicknack:
http://www.anothercyclingforum.com/index.php?topic=710.15
Apart from the drive train, mine has large flange hubs (how cool is that?).

I'll see if I can get a picky of my own baby .


----------



## stevenb (4 Sep 2007)

Cool. I see the triangular shaped handlebars on that bike. 

Some nice bikes in that link! 

Cheers


----------



## longers (4 Sep 2007)

Great find stevenb, I'd not seen this before.http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1995_Ritchey_Lite_Beam.htm


----------



## stevenb (6 Sep 2007)

I remember when the light beams came out.....I'm sure I used to see the XC riders use them in the Thomas Frishknecht days....Not something I'd care to use....and if I remember correctly the part where it attached to the frame used to break....


----------



## papercorn2000 (8 Sep 2007)

My friend had a TT bike with an Allsop softride beam. It was rubbish!


----------



## Smeggers (20 Sep 2007)

No Marins booo

Allthough Im biased as my current MTB is a 1994 Marin Bear Valley


----------



## mickle (20 Sep 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have an early British MTB, badged a n "FW Evans" it's made by Saracen from Reynolds 531 MTB tubing. It's an exact copy of the 1983 Stumpjumper and much of the componantry seemed a copy as well judging from the pictures.
> 
> Much is original, but drive-train, stem and bars have been replaced. It sports mudguards, a rack and a bsaket now and it's my commuting/pub/shopping hack.
> Drive train needs replacing again soon...thinking of going fixed/ss and getting some sexy wheels as a retro urban street machine.
> Ride is super stiff though...suspension seatpost required!



I worked @ Evans when that bike was new. I certainly touched it, I may even have sold it. Its a Conquest. It used (nasty soft) Haden lugs as Saracen, along with all the other British frame builders, werent then set up for Tig welding. Later Evans own brand bikes were manufactured by Nigel Dean and then by Orbit.


----------



## stevenb (20 Sep 2007)

Smeggers said:


> No Marins booo
> 
> Allthough Im biased as my current MTB is a 1994 Marin Bear Valley



My mate had one of them....was a wicked little bike.
I had a marin Eldridge Grade with Manitou 4 elastomer suspension forks....the whole bike weighed 25lbs.....what a great machine that was.


----------



## Cyclista (21 Sep 2007)

Have you guys seen this ? Stumbled across this when trying to identify and old Marin that I have just re-built. Good stuff, loads of old school catalogues etc.


----------



## User482 (9 Oct 2007)

I have a 1992 Breezer Storm - and am very close to completing a full restoration. It was the bike I lusted after, but couldn't afford as a teenager.


----------



## yenrod (9 Oct 2007)

Was the 1st Kona Cinder Cone in there...


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2007)

A real blast from the past Kona cinder cones, Marin Bear Trails...... thats the time I got my MTB and it's still going strong !


----------



## yenrod (14 Oct 2007)

Cinder cones - that was soo...applauded by MBUK at the time !

It was like it was beeter than sliced bread...


----------



## Daniel B (1 Nov 2007)

Here's mine:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1481525/

The picture flatters here, but next year the restoration will begin.
Just have to hope the rust on the frame isn't terminal 

Dan


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2007)

Here's mine - before & after restoration:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16009


----------



## Elmer Fudd (1 Nov 2007)

Daniel B said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1481525/
> 
> ...


Just make sure you take that manky bit of plastic off behind your cassette !!!


----------



## Daniel B (1 Nov 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Just make sure you take that manky bit of plastic off behind your cassette !!!




Hey that's orginal! 

LOL, the racer mudguard isn't though.......


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Nov 2007)

mickle said:


> I worked @ Evans when that bike was new. I certainly touched it, I may even have sold it. Its a Conquest. It used (nasty soft) Haden lugs as Saracen, along with all the other British frame builders, werent then set up for Tig welding. Later Evans own brand bikes were manufactured by Nigel Dean and then by Orbit.



hey Mickle

Just seen your post!
Many thanks for the extra info. Any idea around what year they were made?

Cheers
FF.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (2 Nov 2007)

Arrgh, the acid colours my eyes, my eyes.


----------



## NickM (2 Nov 2007)

stevenb said:


> Found this link...


Very nice 

MsM still rides a Tange Prestige steel Stumpjumper, now converted to touring spec with drops, bar-end gear levers and slicks. I'd date it to about 1991 from your link. It's a lovely bike; she likes it as much as her more recent titanium steeds.


----------



## mickle (4 Nov 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> hey Mickle
> 
> Just seen your post!
> Many thanks for the extra info. Any idea around what year they were made?
> ...



84ish..... the eighties are a bit of a blur.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Nov 2007)

mickle said:


> 84ish..... the eighties are a bit of a blur.....



Thanks Mickle. Thought as much.
As for the '80's, a bit of a blur is a good way to remember them....


----------

